# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Cmimi i banesave dhe trojeve ne Shqiperi

## KokeKatrori

Pershendetje,

kerkoj falje per kete Teme sepse kam bindjen se eshte trajtuar edhe me pare ... Une gjithsesi nuk e gjeta dhe prandaj po e hap.

Shikoj se edhe sot investimet me te fuqishme ne Shqiperi behen ne sektorin e ndertimit. Cmimet e Banesave dhe Tokes jane shume stabil dhe nderkohe jane betonuar ne nivele shume te larta.

Nje Hyrje me 80-90m² ne Tirane (apo Vlore, Sarande dhe pika te tjera strategjike) kushton tashme 90.000uro. Kjo shume me duket marramendese dhe aspak e justifikueshme ne aspektin ekonomik (po te mendosh se nje page e mire ne Shqiperi eshte vecse 400uro ne Muaj). Per te mos u mjaftuar me kaq, nuk ndalon ndertimi i objekteve gjithmone e me te medha e gjithomne e me dendur ...

Me sa kam degjuar ndertuesit vete, rralle here kane potencen ekonomike per kete invsetim, por kane adoptuar nje si tip Sistem Piramidal (pershendetje per Gjallica, Vefa, Sudja, Bala dhe Shala) ku betonieri, elektriku, pllakavenesi e keshtu me radhe, nuk marrin leke por shperblehen me Banese/Dyqan etj ... 
Pra ndertimi pak a shume eshte i siguruar (alla Shqiptarce, por ama per momentin funksionon).

Pyes, kush blen me Leke reale, Euro apo Dollar keto ndertime ??
Ata qe e shohin me optimizen thone se Shqiptaret jane te etur per Prone, dhe pikerisht Banese/Dyqan ne radhe te pare. Po - Dakort jam.

Ku i gjejme ne Shqiptaret 90.000Euro per nje banese ??
Eshte e vertete qe i gjejme si gjejme diku duhet ta futim koken ...
Emigrantet, kane deshire te madhe te blejne nje Banese/Dyqan ne Shqiperi - PO, dakort jam !!
POR une personalisht nuk do ta blija nje Banese 90.000uro ne Sarande sepse do kisha mundesi ta "shfrytezoja" vecse 1 muaj ne Vit. Me llogari ekonomike, une bej pushime te kendshme ne Shqiperi duke reziduar ne Hotelin me te mire te Sarandes dhe me 100uro naten, pra 3.000uro ne muaj (per te mos permendur ketu qe me 3.000uro ben pushime "all inklusive" ne Bali, Greqi, Itali, Turqi, Egyptia etj etje etj, pakez me mire se ne Sarande ;-)  )....  Pra i bie te kem 30Vjet Pushime te siguruara me kete shumen prej 90.000


Per ta mbyllur 2 petje per Ju :

1- A ka llogjike blerja e ketyre objekteve (Banese/Dyqan/Toke Ndertimi) kaq te shtrenjta ne Shqiperi ??

2- Kemi te bejme me nje flluske sapuni te destinuar te shnderrohet ne ajer shpejt a vone ?? apo mendoni se cmimet jane te arsyeshme dhe nuk do kete renie ?

Ju faleminderit paraprakisht per mendimet Tuaja dhe perseri me falni nese Tema eshte e shumeperseritur.

----------


## daniel00

Cmimet do te ngrihen me kalimin e kohes sepse Tirana eshte e destinuar te behet nje kryeqytet evropian . PLus mbipopullimi dhe vleresimi qe i bejne kryeqytet çdo shqiptar , kujto emigrimin e brendshem dhe bathoren . 

Vlera e apartamenteve te reja eshte e madhe per kushtet ekonomike te sotme po ama edhe nje qera kushton sa nje rroge , pra apartamenti kthehet ne burim te ardhurash .

----------


## KokeKatrori

> Cmimet do te ngrihen me kalimin e kohes sepse Tirana eshte e destinuar te behet nje kryeqytet evropian . PLus mbipopullimi dhe vleresimi qe i bejne kryeqytet çdo shqiptar , kujto emigrimin e brendshem dhe bathoren . 
> 
> Vlera e apartamenteve te reja eshte e madhe per kushtet ekonomike te sotme po ama edhe nje qera kushton sa nje rroge , pra apartamenti kthehet ne burim te ardhurash .


o.k dakort jam - POR eshte shume shtrenjte mor Mik, shume shtrenjte. Me qira pa qira, ku do i fitosh ato leke ???? Ekonomia eshte si zinxhiri i bicikletes ... po u keput nje hallke jepi kembeve sa te duash  ... per te rene ke ..
Nje cift ne Tirane (miq te mi), banonin ne fund te Tiranes (filoqyli) dhe paguanin rreth 200-300mije Leke qira ne muaj ... Eshte shume !!! pothuajse aq paguaj edhe une ketu ... dhe fitoj dyfishin e te dyve bashke ...
Ata paguajne qirane (skane nga ja mbajne, dakort jam !!), po edhe makinen e mbajne (se qe te levizesh nga fundi i Tiranes, makina te duhet !!!), po edhe me nje Bebe jane, po edhe te hane duan, po edhe nje kafe te Taivani, po edhe kete edhe ate .... Llogaria nuk te del ... dhe diku do shfryje ...
Ne rast se p.sh ne Shqiperi mbivleresohet Banesa/Dyqani/Toka por bie konsumi, atehere do fillojne te falimentojne Dyqanet, pastaj kjo ajo ... zinzhiri Ekonomik ..

Pastaj Tirana, po Tirana eshte bere qe tani me e madhe se Amsterdami ... dhe prape po ndertohen Pallate, Shtesa, dhe cdo gje e mundshme ... Ku do veje me ??

Prape Ekonomia me ligjet e saj te denon nese ekzagjeron ... Po te vijne tere Krutanet ne Tirane, i bie te blesh gjysmene e Krujes me 90.000uro dikur ...

----------


## skender76

> Pershendetje,
> 
> kerkoj falje per kete Teme sepse kam bindjen se eshte trajtuar edhe me pare ... Une gjithsesi nuk e gjeta dhe prandaj po e hap.
> 
> Shikoj se edhe sot investimet me te fuqishme ne Shqiperi behen ne sektorin e ndertimit. Cmimet e Banesave dhe Tokes jane shume stabil dhe nderkohe jane betonuar ne nivele shume te larta.
> 
> Nje Hyrje me 80-90m² ne Tirane (apo Vlore, Sarande dhe pika te tjera strategjike) kushton tashme 90.000uro. Kjo shume me duket marramendese dhe aspak e justifikueshme ne aspektin ekonomik (po te mendosh se nje page e mire ne Shqiperi eshte vecse 400uro ne Muaj). Per te mos u mjaftuar me kaq, nuk ndalon ndertimi i objekteve gjithmone e me te medha e gjithomne e me dendur ...
> 
> Me sa kam degjuar ndertuesit vete, rralle here kane potencen ekonomike per kete invsetim, por kane adoptuar nje si tip Sistem Piramidal (pershendetje per Gjallica, Vefa, Sudja, Bala dhe Shala) ku betonieri, elektriku, pllakavenesi e keshtu me radhe, nuk marrin leke por shperblehen me Banese/Dyqan etj ... 
> ...



Kto çmime i kan venos ata njerez qe lekun se kan fitu me djers, po me munin e gjakun e t'tjerve....





P.s. hemooo, e hekurose guzhinjeren?.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KokeKatrori

> Kto çmime i kan venos ata njerez qe lekun se kan fitu me djers, po me munin e gjakun e t'tjerve....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. hemooo, e hekurose guzhinjeren?....


Hahahahaah - Vallaj ne korrent e kam hekurin --- shume gjate nuk e le jo.

Hey, por per cmimet, Ekonomia nuk pyet, normalisht duhet tu jape nje leksion .. Nuk e di, llogjike me duket sikur nuk ka ...

----------


## saura

Kokekatrori ,i blene ato qe i kane leket pa shume mundim ,ose ato qe jetojne ne Shqiperi,marrin ndonje kredi (sigurisht me sakrifica te medha ).
Po per nje emigrant qe nuk ka ndermend te kthehet (per arsye te ndryshme) nuk i leverdis ta blej ,e the mire per te shkuar 10 dite ne vit ...
Plus nje shtepi ka nevoje per tu ajrosur ,duhet te kesh njeri qe te kujdest .
Nje shoqa ime ka dy shtepira sa here qe shkon do ti kete plasur uji (duke pasur dhe dike qe shkon dhe ja shikon...)
Shkurt çmimet jane te larte per rrogat qe jane aty .
Dhe ne bote qe jane rrogat me te medhaja mendoj qe çmimi i shtepijave eshte i larte .
Eshte nje nga te drejtat me elementare  pasia e nje shtepie ,po te pakten ketej ka politika sociale per te varferit duke ja paguar qeran ose duke i dhene shtepi me qera shume te ulet .
Dhe kriza ekonomike pikerisht nga kredit e shtepive erdhi ,te shohim çdo bejne specialistet.....

----------


## Erlebnisse

Cmimet me te vertete jane te larta e madje mendoj se eshte shume e zorshme per nje njeri qe jeton  e punon atje, te arrije te bleje shtepi, sidomos tek pallatet e reja ku eshte €400/m2. Gjithsesi, nje shqipetari do i leverdiste shtepia atje, e sidomos ne vendet bregdetare, sepse nqs ti s'e perdor e shfrytezon duke e dhene me qera e prap ke nje fare fitimi. Nqs s'ke njeri qe te kujdesen per qerate, te gjenden agjencite dhe e ben me llaf qe filan muaj jam vete, prandaj e dua te lire...
Por ka edhe te tjere qe ndoshta duan te kthehen nje te ardhme ne Shqiperi e prandaj blerja e nje shtepie atje eshte e domosdoshme. Qe kshu varet nga piksynimet e secilit e blerja apo mosblerja e shtepive me ato cmime per nje emigrant...

----------


## Aikido

> Cmimet me te vertete jane te larta e madje mendoj se eshte shume e zorshme per nje njeri qe jeton e punon atje, te arrije te bleje shtepi, sidomos tek pallatet e reja ku eshte €400/m2.


Po të ishte m² me 400€, do i kisha blerë unë nja dy tre hyrje nga 120 m², dhe do rrija gjithë jetën duke u ngrohur në diell. Ja jepja ndonjë institucioni apo organizate me kontrat afatgjatë dhe bija rehat. Po problemi qëndron se në periferi kanë shkuar 650€ m², dhe brënda unazës nga 900 deri në 1500 € m²  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Mire se une s'po flas per metropolin e Shqiperis :ngerdheshje:  dmth Tr...

...por nqs zen nje shtepi, pa filluar ndertimet, neper qytete te tjera e gjen edhe me aq sa thash :buzeqeshje:

----------


## saura

> Cmimet me te vertete jane te larta e madje mendoj se eshte shume e zorshme per nje njeri qe jeton  e punon atje, te arrije te bleje shtepi, sidomos tek pallatet e reja ku eshte 400/m2. Gjithsesi, nje shqipetari do i leverdiste shtepia atje, e sidomos ne vendet bregdetare, sepse nqs ti s'e perdor e shfrytezon duke e dhene me qera e prap ke nje fare fitimi. Nqs s'ke njeri qe te kujdesen per qerate, te gjenden agjencite dhe e ben me llaf qe filan muaj jam vete, prandaj e dua te lire...
> Por ka edhe te tjere qe ndoshta duan te kthehen nje te ardhme ne Shqiperi e prandaj blerja e nje shtepie atje eshte e domosdoshme. Qe kshu varet nga piksynimet e secilit e blerja apo mosblerja e shtepive me ato cmime per nje emigrant...


Era tek Tirana e re ka shku metri dhe 3000E  i shtepiave dhe i dyqaneve 7000E me keq se ne Milano ,jane çmimeme per ato qe i kan pa djerse , me keto çmime se as qe me shkon menja me e ble ,po ma dhuroi ndonje ,nuk po i them jo.... :perqeshje:

----------


## Aikido

> Mire se une s'po flas per metropolin e Shqiperis dmth Tr...
> 
> ...por nqs zen nje shtepi, pa filluar ndertimet, neper qytete te tjera e gjen edhe me aq sa thash


Po pse mi goce, do iki unë në rrethe kur jam në mes të Tiranës. Këtu tek Rr. Elbasanit ku e kam shtëpin unë, tek Trikotazhi, metri ka shkuar më shum se në Manhatan, ke frikë të pyesësh, se aq lekë i ke parë vetëm nëpër filma.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Po pse mi goce, do iki unë në rrethe kur jam në mes të Tiranës. Këtu tek Rr. Elbasanit ku e kam shtëpin unë, tek Trikotazhi, metri ka shkuar më shum se në Manhatan, ke frikë të pyesësh, se aq lekë i ke parë vetëm nëpër filma.


Je se je tek rruga e Elbasanit, hajde te te japim nenshtetesine elbasanase si ty edhe saures e ta mblidhni mendjen e mos prishni me gjakun per cmimet e larta te blloqeve e te tullave ne Tr LoL

----------


## BOKE

E para eshte se nuk vepron logjika ekonomike, kerkesa me oferten. Ka s'ka kerkesa cmimi eshte po ai ose vetem mund te rritet. Asnjehere nuk ulet.

E dyta, me sa di une, qeveria per Tiranen te pakten, ka vene cmime dysheme per m2 ne baze zonash. Duke rritur cmimin, frenohet pak a shume edhe fluksi i ardhjes ne Tirane. Edhe kaq sa eshte, Tirana eshte e mbipopulluar.

----------


## saura

> Je se je tek rruga e Elbasanit, hajde te te japim nenshtetesine elbasanase si ty edhe saures e ta mblidhni mendjen e mos prishni me gjakun per cmimet e larta te blloqeve e te tullave ne Tr LoL


Jo mi une se prish gjakun fare ,une desha me ble 1 ne fakt me larg dhe jo me ato çmime ,pastaj u pendova ,nje e kam ketu ,ndermend te kthehem nuk kam ,kur shkoj i kam nja dy te prinderve ,keshtu qe s'ja vlen ,bera gabim qe e shita timen ,nejse...kushedi çfare behet ,te thash kam shpresa se mos me dhurojne nje ... :perqeshje:

----------


## Aikido

Qyteti i Tiranës
Nr.	Zonat	Vlera mesatare e shitjes lekë/m2 sip.shfrytëzimi
1	1/1	90 000
2	½	67 500
3	2/1	160 000
4	2/2	120 000
5	2/3	105 000
6	2/4	115 000
7	2/5	80 000
8	3/1	77 500
9	3/2	62 500
10	4/1	67 500
11	4/2	62 500
12	5/1	175 000
13	5/2	112 500
14	5/3	100 000
15	5/4	82 500
16	6	67 500
17	7/1	117 500
18	7/2	117 500
19	7/3	85 000
20	7/4	65 000
21	8/1	102 500
22	8/2	87 500
23	8/3	67 500
24	9/1	130 000
25	9/2	102 500
26	9/3	80 000
27	10/1	140 000
28	10/2	130 000
29	10/3	120 000
30	11/1	85 000
31	11/2	70 000
32	11/3	65 000

Rritjet artificiale prej tatimit 10%
Tabelat e EKB-s e heqin njoll en e çmimeve arbirtrare t e Udh ezimit 
Nga këto krahasime dalin dy përfundime: E para: Ka një rritje të ndjeshme të çmimit të apartamenteve kryesisht në Tiranë, por edhe në Durrës, (për të cilin Ministria e Financave thotë se nuk vjen edhe nga aplikimi i tatimit 10%) dhe përfundimi i dytë: Këto të dhëna të reja të sjella nga EKB duan të provojnë dhe të mbështesin tezën zyrtare, se çmimet referencë të vendosura për pasuritë e paluajtshme sipas zonave të Tiranës nuk kanë qenë të ekzagjeruara, por madje, më të ulëta se ato të tregut. Pohim ky që kundërshtohet pjesërisht nga noterët, personat kompetentë që merren me shitjet. Sipas tyre, ka rritje artificiale të çmimeve për shkak të aplikimit t e tatimit 10%, por më së shumti, tatimi i ka penguar transaksionet, nj e indikator i t erthirt e q e tregon se rritja është e papërballueshme nga gjithnjë e më tepër njerëz.

Shembulli 1
Zona 2/1 (që përfshin zonën e Bllokut, liceun dhe një pjesë të rrugës së Elbasanit) e ka çmimin e rishikuar të tregut 160 000 lekë/m2, kurse çmimin e caktuar për taksim 152.500 lekë/m2. Pra, nëse një qytetar ka një apartament 100 metra katror, të blerë disa vite para 7 milionë lekë, të cilin do ta shëse, ai nuk mund ta shiste më pak se 15.250. 000 lekë të reja sipas udhëzimit të shkurtit, ndërsa sipas shifrave të nxjerra nga Enti Kombëtar i Banesave në muajin gusht, shitësi nuk e shet banesën 100 metra katror tek Liceu më pak se 16.000.000 lekë të reja. Në këtë rast, nëse ky çmim do të kalonte në rishikimin e udhëzimit, atëherë qytatari që e ka blerë shtëpinë x vite përpara 7 milionë, do të tatohej për diferencën 9 milionë lekë (16 milionë- 7 milionë), pra do t i paguante shtetit 900 mijë lekë të reja.
Shembulli 2
Një shtëpi tek Pallatet Agimi me sipërfaqe 100 m2, që është blerë për 5 milionë lekë x vite përpara, me rishikimin e çmimit të tatueshëm mund ta shesë shtëpinë jo më pak se 11 250 000 lekë të reja (rreth 1 milionë të reja më pak se me udhëzimin e shkurtit). Pra, ai do të tatohej për diferencën 11.250. 000- 5.000.000, dhe do të paguante 10% të saj, pra 625 mijë lekë të reja tatim. 

Rritjet e habitshme të periferive pa uj e dhe drita 
Ndërkohë, vihet re se çmime më të larta Enti i Banesave i ka adresuar edhe zonave periferike, të cilat kanë probleme infrastrukturore. Përveç uzinës së Autotraktorëve, ka rritje edhe tek Bregu i Lumit, zona nga Unaza e Re, tek kthesa e Kamzës, tek Misto Mame tek ish-Kombinati i Mishit etj. Ndërkohë, sipas Bankës së Shqipërisë, çmimet e shtëpive në Tiranë kanë pësuar një rritje më të ulët gjatë dy viteve të fundit për shkak të rënies së kërkesës e cila nga ana e saj ka dy arsye të tjera: rënie të dërgesave të emigrantëve dhe rënie e lëvizjes demografike të popullsisë. Ndërkohë, sipas agjencive imobilare të kryeqytetit, ndërsa në disa zona të preferuara vazhdon rritja galopante e çmimeve, në zona periferike ato kanë rënë kryesisht për shkak të problemeve në furnizimin me ujë dhe energji të ndërtimeve pa plan urbanistik. Kështu, tek ish-Kombinati i Drurit Misto Mame, mund të blihet dhe shitet një apartament për 45-55 mijë lekë/m2, ndërkohë që kjo zonë (6) në udhëzim konsiderohet se nuk mund të ketë shitje shtëpish nën 61 mijë lekë/m2. Dhe akoma më tepër, me çmimet e rishikuara nga EKB, qytetari me shtëpi në Misto Mame nuk e shet atë më pak se 67.500 lekë/m2. Noterët vazhdojnë të thonë se çmimet referuese të konsideruara minimale nuk janë gjithnjë minimalet e shitjeve, madje në disa raste, nuk janë as çmimet mesatare të shitjeve. 

Paradoksi
Kontratë e rregullt apo e paligjshme?
Në rastet kur çmimi i shitjes për m2 i përcaktuar në kontratë, është më i ulët se çmimi minimal i përcaktuar në shtojcat e udhëzimit, zbatohen këto të fundit për efekt të tatimit. Përcaktimi i vlerës në blerje, bazohet në kontratën paraardhëse të blerjes, thuhet në një nga pikat e udhëzimit. Ky moment lë për të kuptuar se është e pranueshme, që të ketë edhe kontrata të tilla, por nga ana tjetër, udhëzimi u tërheq vëmendjen noterëve, se, nëse nuk u përmbahen çmimeve referencë, penalizohen për shkelje të masave administrative. Noterët e kontaktuar nga Ballkan pohuan se nuk u kishte kaluar ky moment konfuz në udhëzim. Nga ana tjetër, ata thanë se, të penalizosh noterin pse pranon të kalojë një akt pronësie me çmimin që qytetarët deklarojnë, duke e detyruar të imponojë një çmim tjetër, është nonsens që cënon të drejtën mbi pronën. 

Çfarë janë çmimet referencë 
Çmimet referencë nuk do ta lejojnë qytetarin të bëjë shitje me çmim më të ulët se referenca. Madje, një shitje e tillë nuk do të pranohet si dokument i rregullt për noterizim e për rrjedhim, as hipotekimi nuk mund të kryhet. Pra, të themi, nëse çmimi referencë i një apartamenti në një lagjje të Tiranës është 700 mijë lekë të vjetra metri/katror dhe apartamenti 100 metra katrorë, sipas kësaj reference, duhet shitur jo më pak se 70 milionë lekë, nëse qytetari e shet më pak se kaq, shitja do të quhet e parregullt, jo-reale, pasi nuk ka asnjë mekanizëm që të provojë vërtetësinë e vlerave të kësaj shitjeje që ai ka realizuar. Në këtë mënyrë, shteti vendos çmime dysheme për shit-blerjen e apartamenteve dhe të pronave të tjera të patundshme. Kurse çmimin tavan e di vetë qytetari. Por, natyrisht, që të gjithë do të deklaronin si vlerë të shitjes, atë dysheme, pasi vlera më e lartë do të korrespondonte me një vlerë më të lartë të tatimit 10%.
Por, a është në të vërtetë, shit-blerja e shtëpive një aktivitet fitimprurës?
Nuk ka ndonjë statistikë, që të na tregojë, se sa familje shqiptare kanë vetëm nga një shtëpi dhe sa prej tyre kanë nga dy dhe më tepër me letra, (pra, me hipotekë). Por, nëse qeveria do që ta saktësojë këtë gjë, është e verifikueshme nga kontrolli nëpër rregjistrat e zyrave të hipotekave.
Çfarë del nga kjo?
Atëherë, nëse një qytetar shet një shtëpi, e cila është shtëpia e vetme e tij, ky nuk është një biznes, pra nuk është një aktivitet fitimprurës për të cilin të tatohet. Pasi, qytetari e shet një shtëpi për të blerë një tjetër, në një lagjje a qytet tjetër, sipas nevojave të tij., shpjegon ekonomisti prof. as. Siri Hanaj. Pra, me paratë e shitjes së shtëpisë së parë, qytetari ka ndër mend të blejë një shtëpi tjetër, ndoshta edhe më të madhe, duke e kompensuar me një shumë parash të tjera. 
Ndërkohë, nuk mungojnë individët, që shit-blerjen e apartamenteve e kanë biznes të tyren. Duke blerë në një kohë dhe duke shitur në një kohë tjetër, ata fitojnë nga diferenca e rritjes së çmimit në një treg që shkon gjithnjë duke u shtrenjtuar. Natyrisht, ky kontigjent qytetarësh duhej të tatohej për këtë lloj aktiviteti, sikurse tatohet çdo shitës apo tregtar tjetër. Për këtë mjafton të verifikohet fakti, nëse kjo është e vetmja banesë që qytetari ka, apo ai ka edhe një të dytë apo më tepër.
Sipas ekonomistit prof. Siri Hanaj, shitblerja e apartamenteve për shumicën e popullatës nuk është aktivitet fitimprurës dhe nuk duhet të tatohet (Qytetarët duhet të paguajnë vetëm taksën e hipotekimit për shërbimin që ofron zyra) dhe kështu do të jetë, derisa njerëzit të mos kenë gjetur një mënyrë tjetër për të jetuar: bie fjala, të shesin shtëpinë dhe të jetojnë prapë në shpella, thotë ai. Natyrisht, jo të gjithë do të blejnë një shtëpi tjetër. Ka prej atyre, që u duhen paratë për të emigruar dhe, në këtë rast, nuk u duhet më një shtëpi në Shqipëri. Tatimi edhe në këtë rast është i palogjikshëm, pasi as kjo lloj shitjeje nuk mund të klasifikohet tek aktivitetet fitimprurëse.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Jo mi une se prish gjakun fare ,une desha me ble 1 ne fakt me larg dhe jo me ato çmime ,pastaj u pendova ,nje e kam ketu ,ndermend te kthehem nuk kam ,kur shkoj i kam nja dy te prinderve ,keshtu qe s'ja vlen ,bera gabim qe e shita timen ,nejse...kushedi çfare behet ,te thash kam shpresa se mos me dhurojne nje ...


Po s'pate shume vellezer e motra ia hodhe. Ndryshe s'ke gje LoL

----------


## INFINITY©

Shyqyr qe s'e shiten shtepine ata prinderit e mi, se keto cmime qenkan per t'ja fut ulerimes.

----------


## OPARI

cfare me ka bere pershtypje para disa ditesh te gazeta CELESI (gazete per reklama per shitjen e cdo lloj dreqi eshte per ne TR vetem apo gjithe shqiperin nuk e di )ku shitej shtepia per 4.000.000 euro me 1600m toke dhe kishte 280 m kati (nuk thoshte sa kate por sidoqofte)gjithcka ishte moderne brenda  ,tani une desha te beja nje llogari se me kete sasi lekesh jame i sigurte qe e gjen ne cdo kryeqytet te evropes qe te ofrojne 1000 mij1 apo miliona gjera me te mira se sa TIRANA
une kame iden se ne shqiperi eshte ky cmim pasi ne ndertim pastrohen parate qe vidhen nga njerzit me pushtet dhe nga leket e droges apo pislliqeve te tjera qe bejne shqipetaret  neper bote dhe nuk duan tia dine se ju eshte bllokuare leke n q se nuk i shitet shtepia plus qe shumicen e shesin sic e ka permendur dikush duke jua thene hyrje ndertuseve d m th hekurkthysave .suvaxhiut. pllakaxhiut etj etj keshtu qe pronarit i ngelet ne stoke vetem fitimin qe ka per vete 
Ne shqiperi gjithcka eshte me shume nga c'duhet prandaj shikon disa me nga 2 apo 3 vjete ne nje biznes kane bere milonat
Personalishte nuk do investoja asnje kacidhe atje nuk ja vlen per lekun qe do hedhesh ne biznes  plus qe atje flitet me cash, na ,neme

----------


## saura

> Qyteti i Tiranës
> Nr.	Zonat	Vlera mesatare e shitjes lekë/m2 sip.shfrytëzimi
> 1	1/1	90 000
> 2	½	67 500
> 3	2/1	160 000
> 4	2/2	120 000
> 5	2/3	105 000
> 6	2/4	115 000
> 7	2/5	80 000
> ...


Mire mbase nuk tatohen per blerje shitje ,nuk e di si eshte ligji ,por ama gjithe bota e ka qe çdo vit ,ben denuncia di redditi ,dhe kush nuk ka te ardhura rimborsohet per shume gjera si shendetsi,arsim ,kredi per shtepin e pare ,siguracion automjetesh etj ,kurse kush eshte i pasur qe ka te ardhura tatohet ,aty futen te gjitha pasurit leket neper banka ,shtepit te gjith te ardhurat ,çdo gje eshte e kompjuterizuar dhe kontrollohesh ,vetem ato qe kane shume para mund ti trasferojne ne shtete qe nuk kane tatime per parate ,por po te kapen...(financa ,siç ka bere me valentino rossin,pavarotin etj).
Kjo duhet te aplikohet patjeter ne Shqiperi per te mos pasur  disnivel kaq te madh ,dikush nuk di ku ti çoje parat ,dikush tjeter vdes urie ,kjo nuk eshte e drejte ,te behen politika sociale per shtresat e varfera .

----------


## davidd

kam pare hyrje 1+1 per 45.000 euro, me e lira ne tirane. shume shtrenjte jane

----------

